# Thank you TechSupportForum Team!



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey! 
I fell in duty to create this thread, to say thank to TFS team, for trying to help us and they succeed on 90%+ of the times, you're the only guys who i trust about my computer, you helped me alot of times when i couldnt figure the way out.
I am so glad i found you, i recommend your assistance on all of my real life friends.
You're much better than any technician here (in real life), maybe because my country is a bit.. **** meh :angel:
Thank you for your time, your patience, your understanding, and for this whole Team, thanks for making your assistance without payments, and most of all thank you for not got the feeling for quick answers, and you want us to understand about our issue, you're not trying to be bad and let us to destroy our computers etc. You're truly worthy, keep up the marvelous work! :smile::grin::dance::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

I was expecting to hear " thank you " or something.. =(


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Haha! I guess they were busy. Thank you, though; we try our best. And think you for being appreciative.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi glad you found TSF of help to you and thank you for making the thread we sometimes get a little busy so don't get in to check here as quickly as we would like


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the nice words!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I missed the thread in Sept. also. We're always glad to help. Even better when it's appreciated.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

jimmis1995 said:


> I was expecting to hear " thank you " or something.. =(


Hi Jimmis

I don't know how we all seem to have missed your very kind words. Please accept our joint apologies for the omission. 

It is really appreciated when we get feedback and a thanks for the help that the various teams give.

In return, I send my/our thanks to you for given them a pat on the back.

Regards
Donald


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

That is what we are here for. What makes the community great is the ongoing efforts from staff and endless dedication who see nor seek momentary compensation. Then you post such kind words it makes it all worth it. 

Please stay in touch and dont be a stranger.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Did we make up for our earlier vacancy?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm glad we could help with anything thing that came up.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Haha :')  You guys are amazing, I trust noone else about my electronics problems.When a friend asks me what he can do with his computer I always answer to him: "visit techsupportforum.com"
It's not a big deal about your delayed answers, I understand, I am very busy this year too, It's my last year at school, I guess you understand hehe 
Shotgn I am not sure what you mean with "in touch", further from asking for help 
Teamspeak or something? Skype?

Anyways!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I think shotgn just meant visit the forums and take part in some things ie offline where non tech discussions,jokes games etc take place


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

I will do dat


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Stay away from Offline! I've seen more then one poor soul sucked into that place, never to be seen again!:rofl::dance:


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Lol!
Alright..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Stay away from Offline! I've seen more then one poor soul sucked into that place, never to be seen again!:rofl::dance:


Don't believe a word of it! - Any lost member who gets lost there is carefully guided out to where they started, it saves us having to feed 'em then.... :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

He's one of 'em!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

WereBo said:


> Don't believe a word of it! - Any lost member who gets lost there is carefully guided out to where they started, it saves us having to feed 'em then.... :grin:


Or feed ON them! :devil:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I've never ever once eaten ANY of our TSF members/guests!


Though there was that rather nice raven-haired dainty maiden I met here, a couple o' days before I joined.....


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

WereBo... Tsk, tsk.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Hahahahahaha 
Werebo cant resist


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I can resist anything, except temptation..... :whistling:

:grin:


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Hahah yea right


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

What did we tell you about snacking on new members WereBo?..

Only eat the ones that taste like SPAM - the spammers :grin:


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

:nonono:Hahahaha, well i am not going to be one then


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Keep an eye out for Redeye, also. He has a hidden blade.:hide:

(This is what you have to put up with on here, unfortunately.:sad::grin


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

From Post #26
"A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick-boxing."
- Emo Philips

_I had a talking chess computer that played between 1900 and 2200 depending on how you set it. Two things were really annoying. It cheated by replacing missing pieces long after they were taken and when it won, the sarcastic voice said "and mate, you lose". No handshake._


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

It sounds like a riddler hmm


----------

